# 2015 Cruze, engine power reduced!?



## Thlis (May 5, 2020)

I just turned over 90k miles on my 15 cruze. Lately ive been getting the "engine power reduced" message. Its new to me as this is my first chevy. I tried googling to see what this is about and found a few things but nothing concrete. So far it just happens when i start the car, and stays stuck in first gear. I dread think what would have if im going highway speeds and this happens. Car is no longer under warranty and i cant afford to throw money at things that may or may not be the actually problem. I wanted to buy American and so far have been underwhelmed. From what ive seen theres no recall or even courtesy notice saying hey there could be big problems bring it in and get it fixed. Sadly if this the way it goes with GM products i will have look into honda or toyota as i have had good luck with them in the past.

Any viable fix to this issue?

And I recently purchased a 1997 LX450, which came equipped with the Bf Goodrich 285/75/16 tires the same as on the Ballisticparts and they need to be replaced. Well with this being said, I want to replace the tires with the stock tires which I believe are the 265/70/16 Michelin LTX tires and what I want to know will I get better gas mileage with these tires or should i just go with the BF Goodrich At's? I would think that the Michelins might get me better gas mileage, but I would appreciate everyones input. Thank you


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Negative Battery Cable under 10-year Warranty*

*Most Cars


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Um, before replacing ANYTHING, you should probably figure out what is causing the issue. I wouldn't pay attention to anyone saying "just blah blah blah" without even asking any probing questions. As far as wanting to buy American; well, most American cars still have things manufactured in other countries. There is nothing wrong with that. It's called synergy. Wish countries would stop being so divisive, but we aren't here to talk politics. lol 

So, have you taken a scanner to it to see what codes it's throwing? Autozone or the link will be able to scan for codes. I have to imagine you probably have another code that is setting off the reduced engine power code. Have you checked your vacuum lines around your turbo's wastegate actuator? I had an issue when I replaced a vac line and after it got warm it kind of settled and the line collapsed, causing my boost to overshoot really high a couple times, which subsequently set off that code and threw me into limp mode. 

What I am saying, is the rep code is not the cause; it's your car protecting itself because something else is wrong. Get ahold of a scanner or have someone scan it for codes and let us know what else it's throwing. Then, and only then, can anyone begin to help with solid advice. Anything else before that is just a guess (educated or not, still a guess).


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

RoninDusette said:


> Um, before replacing ANYTHING, you should probably figure out what is causing the issue. I wouldn't pay attention to anyone saying "just blah blah blah" without even asking any probing questions. As far as wanting to buy American; well, most American cars still have things manufactured in other countries. There is nothing wrong with that. It's called synergy. Wish countries would stop being so divisive, but we aren't here to talk politics. lol
> 
> So, have you taken a scanner to it to see what codes it's throwing? Autozone or the link will be able to scan for codes. I have to imagine you probably have another code that is setting off the reduced engine power code. Have you checked your vacuum lines around your turbo's wastegate actuator? I had an issue when I replaced a vac line and after it got warm it kind of settled and the line collapsed, causing my boost to overshoot really high a couple times, which subsequently set off that code and threw me into limp mode.
> 
> What I am saying, is the rep code is not the cause; it's your car protecting itself because something else is wrong. Get ahold of a scanner or have someone scan it for codes and let us know what else it's throwing. Then, and only then, can anyone begin to help with solid advice. Anything else before that is just a guess (educated or not, still a guess).


Hey Rodan, I have read many Reduced Power posts and the cable has been the Culprit in many cases


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Hey Rodan, I have read many Reduced Power posts and the cable has been the Culprit in many cases


 Don't be mad because I am sexy, talented, and am right in the fact that you are still guessing without actually troubleshooting... I am an engineer (software, server and network security), and we don't just hurl things at the issue unless we troubleshoot. Yes, you could be (and hey, maybe even likely) correct; but what if you aren't? Then back to the drawing board to do what should have been done in the first place. I had an issue VERY similar to this, and it had ZERO to do with any electrical cable anywhere on the car. I figured it out by troubleshooting, and it turned out to be my WGA allowing it to overboost, which threw that code...

I stand by my assertion that "guessing" a fix is not the right way to go, even if you are correct, because if you are wrong, you wasted the person's time who was having the issue, they also wasted money on a part or solution that didn't work... but hey. forget the times you were wrong. Only remember the one's where you are right.... nah. That is not the smart money.

You gave a bleh 1 sentence answer without any sort of probing questions or investigation. That's just bad support, period. I at least tried to offer a good, though verbose, method of trying to rule things out. I am sure in your great wisdom, you know that there are plenty of things that can cause this issue, right? So, why not investigate before telling this cat to go throw money at the problem and just hope you are right?

Admins; seriously, this was not a rude response so please don't delete it. I feel it was proper, so don't delete. Helping is not Eddy's answer at all, and I don't want to see anyone chasing their tail over someone's advice that may or may not be correct.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ronin, sounded like it could be the Cable. It's a free fix for many 2015 CRUZE. I stand by my reply for Reduced Power issues, whether it works is another story. Wasn't trying to give the O/P any misleading info


----------



## Kittenkat (May 11, 2020)

Excellent advice


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

RoninDusette said:


> ok. Not entirely sure why you posted my photo up there.... kind of strange....
> 
> And it's Ronin. Why are you searching me on github and trying in a feeble attempt to dox me? Lol. Don't be mad because I am sexy, talented, and am right in the fact that you are still guessing without actually troubleshooting... I am an engineer (software, server and network security), and we don't just hurl things at the issue unless we troubleshoot. Yes, you could be (and hey, maybe even likely) correct; but what if you aren't? Then back to the drawing board to do what should have been done in the first place. I had an issue VERY similar to this, and it had ZERO to do with any electrical cable anywhere on the car. I figured it out by troubleshooting, and it turned out to be my WGA allowing it to overboost, which threw that code...
> 
> ...


Nice picture sexy


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Hey Rodan, I have read many Reduced Power posts and the cable has been the Culprit in many cases


You crack me up eddy lol


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Ronin, sounded like it could be the Cable. It's a free fix for many 2015 CRUZE. I stand by my reply for Reduced Power issues, whether it works is another story. Wasn't trying to give the O/P any misleading info


How is it free? Because the dealer does it for free? How long does it take? Does the dealer have to keep the car for a day? Maybe they are cool and they just give you the part, then you put it on and you don't fix it. or maybe it does.

The point I am trying to make, is that you saying it sounds like it COULD (key word) be the cable, with zero troubleshooting, when there are many other things that could cause it, doesn't make it a good answer. That is what a s****y mechanic does. Not to mention a sloppy one. Ok. So, let's say you are right. What happens when you are wrong? Sure the dealer replaced it for "free"... Does the OP or customer get their time back? Maybe they had to take time off work and wait around? Maybe the nearest dealership is hella deep and they waste a whole day just listening to someone who may or may not know what they are talking about?

Still don't understand the you decided to post my photo like a b**... but kinda barking up the wrong tree with that one....we can go tit-for-tat oldschool T0d3 style if you prefer..... I was playing with 'puters when the term "dox" came about. So, let's be civil. It's in both our best interest, I promise that.  If you disagree with me, like I did you, leave it at that, but start trying to dig into my personal life (which most know what my actual name is. Like I know yours.), is just being a b** when you are being told something you know is correct... again, lets get back to cars. I know, at least me, I am not here to find argue with an internet gangster who types interwebz in mommy's basement waiting for the hotpockets to be done. I am here to help. That's all.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok. This one and I am done:


"Hey Rodan, I have read many Reduced Power posts and the cable has been the Culprit in many cases"

So, what did you do when it wasn't the case? Like, not say anything? How did you troubleshoot it? What tools did you use, what was the diagnosis, and what was the appropriate solution? The world holds it's breath....

"whether it works is another story. "

I am guessing that is a story you don't tell. haha. That is exactly my whole point. Idunno. I guess it just urks me when I smug arrogance standing on a soapbox speaking without actually attempting to understand the issue. Its just really fu**ing annoying to act like a knowitall but attempt to know little


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OK guys, be here to help @Thlis or be gone.


----------



## LMA1014 (Aug 15, 2017)

I would hook up a scan tool to the car and pull all related codes.
Engine performance wise, does it idle hard? Does your vehicle respond to any throttle pedal input?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I am curious to see what the issue ended up being.


----------

